# mobiliario urbano



## mijail20

hola, please, mobiliario urbano in english??


----------



## JaimeUy

No estoy seguro que haya algo mejor que urban equipment.


----------



## outkast

Mira lo que encontré acá
Y si cambias el idioma al francés te da "mobilier urbain".


----------



## robjh22

street furniture, whatever that is!


----------



## kuleshov

In Spain whenever there are riots in the streets, such as those yesterday in Paris, journalists use the expression "Mobiliario Urbano" meaning benches, litter bins and everything we can find in a city. A literal translation would be "Urban Furniture."

Do journalists in English speaking countries use a similar expression when they refer to "damaged phone boths, benches, streelamps, bottle banks, etc." in the aftermath of street riots?

I find the Spanish expression quite useful to refer to the "furniture" we have in a city.


----------



## alacant

Urban furniture is correct, and if I'm not wrong the phrase started in English.


----------



## andy town

Hello. I would say "public property".


----------



## kuleshov

That's right. I found this source in the British National Corpus

*G1G** 1217* The loose bundle of phenomena, including such disparate occurrences as unruly behaviour of large crowds at sporting events, destruction of or damage to public property by juveniles, disturbing trends in crime statistics and overcrowding in prisons, is frequently referred to as the problem of `;law and order'; and by that designation is placed within a particular set of priorities and linked generalisations about the proper structure of society, typically one in which the respect for law and the maintenance of public order have a particularly high value. 

So I guess that's the English equivalent!!

Cheers.


----------



## CARJR45

El termino arquitectonico correcto es "Urban Fitment".


----------



## Buscapalabra

Quizás "urban equipment"


----------

